# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Развитие общины (Москва)

## VitaliyT

Уважаемые преданные!

Хотел бы написать об актуальной для меня теме. В последнее время я заметил тенденцию по укреплению внутренних связей в ИСККОН в Москве и желание улучшать качество общения в рамках общества. 
Отлично было бы, на мой взгляд, объединять и сводить людей из разных бхакти-врикш и нама хатт по интересам, взглядам, уровню мышления, служению и т.д., по оценке и рекомендации и предложению лидеров групп. Можно приглашать людей, организовывать, может быть, тематические встречи и т.д. Если люди будут одного уровня, общими интересами, им будет интересно приходить и общаться друг с другом, предметно, и вместе воспевать и служить Кришне.

Время - это наш актив, которым можно распорядиться по разному. Видимо находясь в этом материальном пространстве, мы все немного по-разному обусловлены, имеем разный подход, мышление, осознанность, цели и т.д. Так как очень мало свободного времени, хотелось бы проводить его максимально правильно исходя из тех обстоятельств, в которых Кришна поместил нас.

Лично мне интересна проповедь интеллектуальная, так сказать, постепенная, плавная, но абсолютно на безвозмездной основе, целостная и качественная. Как первый самый простой вариант - это создание интернет ресурса, где "вайшнавский контент" будут генерировать не обделенные интеллектом преданные, работая в команде, грамотно, достаточно популярно, но без популизма, без отвлекающих личностных рефлексий, ясно, четко, содержательно.
Также мне интересно развитие бизнеса с целью развития финансовой базы для проповеди, но не объединенные в одну деятельность, а разделенные. Основная идея - знания должны передаваться безвозмездно, авторитетно, качественно.
Если есть преданные, которые имеют схожие устремления, предлагаю объединять наши усилия, искренне попытаться реализовать свои цели, долг.
Предлагаю мышление сотворца, не жертвы, действовать.

У меня есть существенный опыт в организации бизнес-процессов, соответствующее образование, практический опыт, но самое главное, как мне кажется, понимание, как и что нужно говорить людям исходя из времени и обстоятельств и исходя из конкретной аудитории, которой передается знание.

Предлагаю союз на основе служения, без личных амбиций, ложного эго, материальных желаний.

Моим шикша-гуру является преданный Вайдья прабху (брахман) из Алма-аты, ему 74 года, он осознавшая себя душа и он передает мне знания и реализации. Он ученик Его Святейшества Гопал Кришны Госвами, чье великодушие у меня вызывает нескончаемое восхищение и благодарность.

----------


## Ostapenko

Оказать посильную помощь при храме?

----------


## VitaliyT

ХАРЕ КРШНА!
После общения с руководителями московской ятры сегодняшнего в храме еще более становится очевидным подход, который описывается здесь, который описывается в разделе веб-конференции.
Нужно строить платформу для живого, практичного, эффективного, результативного общения.

Проект веб-сайта в процессе. Всё что нужно - вовлечение более широкого круга просто в форме участия, внимания. Вопрос строительства храма и прочее можно обсуждать ТОЛЬКО в этом формате. Это уже всем понятно становится.

Присоединяйтесь сейчас. Всё в наших руках.

Мы на пути к большому успеху.

----------


## VitaliyT

У нас есть общая философская платформа - "Бхагавад-Гита как она есть".
У нас есть некий административно-организационный орган - ИСККОН.
У нас должна быть широкая платформа для всех преданных для МАТЕРИАЛЬНОГО общения и решения КОНКРЕТНЫХ социальных вопросов. В том числе, храм, гурукулы, духовная экономика и т.д.
И только после этого у нас будет много храмов, где мы сможем общаться ДУХОВНО.

Пожалуйста, услышьте.

----------


## VitaliyT

Когда материальные вопросы рассматриваются как недостойные, как не заслуживающие внимания духовных лидеров или старших преданных.... Это всё не имеет ничего общего к реальности. Это просто иллюзия.
Мы находимся в материальном мире, и нужно знать законы материального мира, и продвигаться духовно.

----------


## Сундаралал дас

Это Разумно..

----------


## Дана

Такое положение дел в нашей общине, думаю, главная, если не единственная причина проблемм со строительством храма, это давно очевидно, не только для меня. Лично я очень удивилась бы если бы их не было. Храм - это люди. И не серая масса, а реализованные и материально и духовно, творческие, активные люди, всегда чувствующие ответственность за всё,что происходит в нашем обществе. Мы не крипаны, мы хотим все свои таланты всё что нам вверил Бог посвятить служению ему. Мы разные. В материальном отношении абсолютно каждый из нас имеет свои особенности,свои сильные и слабые стороны. И Если мы активно общаемся, имея одну цель, и понимая свою материальную "особенность" (или ограниченность), мы можем подобно пазлам занять своё место в сотрудничестве. И тогда даже наши слабые стороны станут сильными. Однако если мы игнорируем свою материальную природу, мы не сможем помочь ни себе ни другим, более того можем навредить. Необходимо общаться по интересам и учавствовать в проповеди,занимая все свои чувства, всю свою природу в этом процессе. Это контроль чувств по-вайшнавски. Так все станут счастливыми и обретут милость. Со стороны руководства общины, было бы правильным вдохновлять преданных на такого рода творчество и лидерство, всячески поощрять,такого рода иниициативу. Я Разговаривала с Садху Прией прабху, он сказал, что полностью согласен с этим. Необходимо приложить усилия к тому, что бы помочь

----------


## Дана

Продолжение
 Я Разговаривала с Садху Прией прабху, он сказал, что полностью согласен с этим. Необходимо приложить усилия к тому, что бы помочь объединиться преданным не только по территориальному признаку, но и для участия в конкретных проповеднических проектах, нужно искать идеи по созданию таких проектов, помогать преданным в реализации этих идей. Так же важно создавать коммерческие Вайшнавские проекты, где преданные могли бы сотрудничать вместе и зарабатывать на жизнь. Нужно, что бы каждый человек нашёл свою такую малую группу, (или человека) где он мог бы обрести элементарную заботу и стать максимально полезным сам. Создание Вайшнавских браков - также огромное служение преданным. Для большинства прихожан это единственная возможность заниматься ежедневной духовной практикой рядом с вайшнавами, т.е. в ашраме. И обычно преданные нуждаются в помощи более опытных семейных людей, что бы найти себе спутника или спутницу жизни и построить правильные отношения в браке. Когда преданные будут счастливы, им захочется помогать другим, тогда и о старичках кто-нибудь вспомнит. Все эти вопросы очень важны!!! Если мы их решим, если сделаем преданных счастливыми, если установим в нашей общине традиции, формирующие и поддерживающие тенденции именно Вайшнавского общества, о которых говорил Шрила Прабхупада, моё мнение, Кришна нам поможет со стенами, с храмом. Извините, это не критика, а призыв. Критиковать остаётся себя почему ничего не сделала? :smilies:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Дана

Фотография прекрасная :smilies: Махарадж всю жизнь посвятил проповеди, и столько вложил в проект строительства храма... Сейчас очень переживает! Говорят похудел... :cry:  Всё у нас будет хорошо, может не всё сразу... Забота о преданных - ключ к успеху! :smilies:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Anuar

Может нужна резолюция GBC касательно этого предложения

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Нужна не резолюция, а практические действия со стороны каждого (и вас, вас в том числе!), а не только чтоб кому-то приказали и он начал строить для нас рай на земле  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

это не практично... увы...

----------

